# Progesterone shots during pregnancy after preemie



## nullaby

Not sure if I should of posted in Gestational Complications but figured I would try here first. My first pregnancy I went into preterm labor at 27 weeks, 4 weeks strict hospital bedrest (yuck) and waters leaked and had her at 31w2days. Shes healthy and so smart..she's going to be 2 in April. 

With this pregnancy I was put on progesterone shots since 16weeks, and had my last one at 36 weeks. So this week it should wear off and I'm just curious if any other mommies had the shot as well, and how soon did you go into labor after they stopped? Thanks :flower:

I only know them as progesterone shots but theyre also called 17p and now Makena is the FDA approved one with the ridiculous price but dont want to get into that lol :dohh:


----------



## AP

I didnt have the shots(im in UK and they are rare) but i did have pesseries which were stopped at 34 weeks. I'm still cooking!!!! (i did hear about the pricing of the shots now too :shock:)

But if you click on the link on my signature and ask there, someone might be more specific?


----------

